
Ask HN: Do you use windows for development? - mohitmun
Is it still part of your development workflow?
======
CyberFonic
Noooo!

Dev desktop runs Ubuntu, MacBook Pro with OS X when on the road. Deploy
everything as WebApps on hosted servers/services on both AWS and Google Cloud.

Before cloud hosting, I used to roll-in servers running HP-UX and AIX into
clients' data centers. My support costs were a tiny fraction of those of my
competitors using Windows server, etc.

------
muriithi
Yes. I develop on both Ubuntu and Windows.

I mostly do Node.js and Android development so I can work exclusively in Linux
but some of my customers install my software on Windows. Always good to see
whether everything works on Windows.

~~~
mohitmun
How do switch between both? Do you dual-boot or use VM or something similar?

------
chrisbennet
Yes. I can iterate quickly. If the end product is embedded, I port it to Linux
once I’ve got the algorithms working.

------
sheldor
Sadly yes. Too many apps still in old .net pre-core versions.

